# When did your golden puppy recieve his/her first bath?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm in the minority here but my boys don't get regular baths. It is on an as needed basis only. My guys swim in fresh and salt water year round (Not so much in Jan and Feb here in Maine) I brush them weekly with a rake followed by a slicker brush and that works for us.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo got his right at 5 weeks when we brought him home because we found a flea on him. We didn't have the best breeder. He wasn't a fan at all!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Before he came home....probably was indifferent.

My goldenx had to get one first thing, it was not a good way to start our relationship and she hated it...but animal shelter smell is NOT great.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker got a bath on his second day home and Tyson got one on his first day home. Our boys get baths every 1-2 weeks and they don't mind them at all.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Rylee had her first bath the day she came home (actually I think she got 2 baths that day - one at the breeder and one when she came home). A June sunshower made the ground a muddy mess. She was disgusting after rolling around with her sister!

Rylee on the right (blue leash), Mollee on the left (red leash)




























Clearly not a fan...


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> Tucker got a bath on his second day home and Tyson got one on his first day home. Our boys get baths every 1-2 weeks and they don't mind them at all.


I"m on the same schedule.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Tobey got his first bath (just a water wet down) about a week after he came home, and his first real bath with shampoo and water a week after that....

He gets regular baths every Sunday, because he has puppy class every Sunday morning, and ends up rolling in the dirt with the other dogs...:doh:


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooper had one at exactly 45 days of age, the day after he came home.
We usually give him a bath once a week (twice if needed). He loves baths and jumps into the tub every chance he has.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

As soon as i got him home as he was a bit smelly and had faeces stuck in his hair.He gets a bath weekly with that Dirty Beastie Shampoo as it smells lovely.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Both of the got their first bath the week we brought them home. So tiny they fit in the kitchen sink with room to spare. A few weeks later they were to big for the sink.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

About 2 weeks after we got him. Wanted him to get really settled before we subjected him to a stressful event. He didn't like it but he was fine. Make it quick and relaxed the first time around. Even if you don't get them entirely clean. Focus on the towel drying afterwards, they love that.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

The day he got home. I wanted to wait at least a few weeks, but he smelled like farm already and after a 6 hour car ride from the breeders and an hour long romp in the yard while it was muddy and rainy, I just HAD to bathe him! HE was really shy when he just got home, but he didn't hate it, tried climbing out at the end, but it was fine.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey had a bath the day we went to pick him up from the breeder. I think the first one i gave to him was.. a week or two later. Only because he went swimming in a nasty pond and smelled bad!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks only gets baths when he has rolled in something dead or if he has been on a hike where he went in the water and then rolled in mud or sand and bathing would be the only way to get it all off.
Otherwise I just brush him and he never smells bad.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm in the minority here but my boys don't get regular baths. It is on an as needed basis only. My guys swim in fresh and salt water year round


I am pretty sure when I was a kid growing up near the Pacific ocean that I considered a swim in the ocean equivalent to getting a bath! (and I think my father would just use the hose on us at the house to get the sand out of our bathing suits)


----------

